# Daten lesen mit Groovy



## Fraenzchen (3. April 2008)

Hallo ich hab ein kleines Problem mit Groovy. Ich möchte eine Datei (.txt) einlesen und in eine Html Datei schreiben. Dafür müsste ich es schaffen, erstmal die Datei vollständig einzulesen und vor allem danach noch nach, Absetzen, Zeilenumbrüchen und für die spätere Bearbeitung nach Hauptwörtern zu durchsuchen. 

Für das einlesen bietet mir Groovy eigentlich unter anderem das an:


```
void eachLine(
Closure)

Beispiel
file.eachLine{
println it
}
```

Aber sobald ich was anderes als "println it" rein schreibe funktioniert es nicht mehr und ich möchte ja das Ergebnis nicht direkt ausgeben sondern erst mal in einem "array" speichern, was ja in Groovy egal ist wie ich das nenne wo ich es speichere. Hat einer ne Idee?


----------



## Fraenzchen (7. April 2008)

ok hab es irgendwie hingekriegt mit dem einlesen. 


```
def insertAll(def file){
		def w = new File(file).readLines()
		return w 
	}
```

aber schön sieht es trotzdem nicht aus wenn ich das in eine html schreib, aber egal. 
Jetzt such ich noch nach einer Möglichkeit die dadurch entstandene HTML Datei mit Hyperlinks zu versehen, wenn einer ne idee hat kann er sich ja mal melden.


----------



## vogella (16. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

Du könntest es in eine Liste packen. Lists and Maps in Groovy

Viele Grüße, Lars


----------



## Oliver Gierke (16. Juni 2009)

Wenn du eh noch mehr Operationen brauchst, warum hältst du dir dann nicht eine Referenz auf das Fileobjekt und stellst für die Operationen entsprechende Closures zur Verfügung?

Gruß um die Ecke 
Ollie


----------

